# DW735 / DW735X Dust Collection



## playingwithmywood

the chip ejector is so strong you only need to put a hose on it and run it into the lid of a trashcan you really do not need added suction I used 4' hose and have not had any issues but most of the time I just let it turn into mulch outside and let it spray the 20 or so feet it will shoot them on its own


----------



## DakotaHeirlooms

I tried directing the hose into a trash can, but the chip ejector is so powerful, the chips flew out of the trash can as fast they went in. I don't really have to turn on my ShopSmith dust collector - the DW735 inflates the bag. I did read (somewhere) that DW735 user tied a pillowcase to his hose to collect the chips .


----------



## lew

I made this knockoff of a thing that Dewalt sold-


----------



## dschlic1

I use a 2" Shop Vac hose which I duct taped to the exhaust fitting. Works great. I made a Thiele separator top for my garbage can and feed the Shop Vac hose into that.


----------



## michelletwo

For a few years before I had a dust collection system, I just hung a grain bag on my exhaust port and used a radiator hose clamp. Worked fine


----------



## Putttn

Saw somewhere a guy used a pillow case to catch the chips. Tried it and its' worked fine for me.


----------



## Redoak49

I have my DW735 hooked to my dust collector and can only pull about 260 cfm from it. While it has a 4" connection it is really only about 2-1/2" . This works fine and collects 99% of the chips.


----------



## AAL

I use the 4" Dust Right tool port http://www.rockler.com/dust-right-4-tool-ports. Fits perfectly.


----------



## tmgoebel1

This setup has been working well for me. Keeps the air clean with a HEPA filter on top of the cyclone separator.

https://www.timberthingswoodwork.com/post/diy-dust-collection-for-dewalt-735-planer


----------

